# Good summary of formulae, equations and theorems



## Ilan (Oct 4, 2007)

I came across this link. I found it very useful. The link has very good summary of circuit theory, power systems and machines..

http://www.bowest.com.au/library.html

Electrical Circuit Theorems - 22 December 2001

- Notation - Ohm's Law - Kirchhoff's Laws - Thévenin's Theorem - Norton's Theorem - Thévenin and Norton Equivalence - Superposition Theorem - Reciprocity Theorem - Compensation Theorem - Millman's Theorem - Joule's Law - Maximum Power Transfer Theorem - Star-Delta Transformation - Delta-Star Transformation

Electrical Circuit Formulae - 30 December 2001

- Notation - Resistance - Resistances in Series - Voltage Division by Series Resistances - Resistances in Parallel - Current Division by Parallel Resistances - Capacitance - Capacitances in Series - Voltage Division by Series Capacitances - Capacitances in Parallel - Charge Division by Parallel Capacitances - Inductance - Mutual Inductance - Inductances in Series - Inductances in Parallel - Time Constants - Power - Energy - Batteries - Voltmeter Multiplier - Ammeter Shunt - Wheatstone Bridge

Electrical System Formulae - 22 December 2001

- Notation - Impedance - Admittance - Reactance - Resonance - Reactive Loads and Power Factor - Complex Power - Three Phase Power - Per-unit System - Symmetrical Components - Fault Calculations - Three Phase Fault Level - Thermal Short-time Rating - Instrument Transformers - Power Factor Correction - Reactors - Harmonic Resonance

Electrical Machine Applications - 07 September 2001

- Notation - Transformers - Induction Machines - Synchronous Machines - Direct Current Machines - Efficiency - Temperature Rise - Dielectric Dissipation Factor

Good Luck

Ilan.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ilan said:


> I came across this link. I found it very useful. The link has very good summary of circuit theory, power systems and machines..
> http://www.bowest.com.au/library.html
> 
> Electrical Circuit Theorems - 22 December 2001
> ...


I agree Ilan,

I have these all printed and bound and have been using them a lot. Be careful with the motors their formulas contain p= pole PAIRs. Someone posted them on here too without the "Bowest" headers. GL

John


----------



## Ilan (Oct 5, 2007)

jdd18vm said:


> I agree Ilan,
> I have these all printed and bound and have been using them a lot. Be careful with the motors their formulas contain p= pole PAIRs. Someone posted them on here too without the "Bowest" headers. GL
> 
> John


Thanks John, I didn't know it was already posted. Admins please delete this thread if this information is already available.

Ilan.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ilan said:


> Thanks John, I didn't know it was already posted. Admins please delete this thread if this information is already available.
> Ilan.



I dont think it needs to be deleted, its a real good reminder this close.

I am not feeling confident about this test at all.

John


----------



## benbo (Oct 5, 2007)

jdd18vm said:


> I dont think it needs to be deleted, its a real good reminder this close.
> I am not feeling confident about this test at all.
> 
> John


It is good to be a little on edge, but not too nervous. I have noted your posts on here, and if you have worked through those NCEES, Camara, and Kaplan exams with the detail you express here, you will probably find the AM part of the exam pretty easy (and, without giving too much away, many questions may be surprisingly familiar). The PM will be pretty tough (because it just is), but you should do okay.

Most people who prepare well pass, unless they are sabatoged or sabatoge themselves on exam day. Some people get hit with hurricanes, horrendous work hours making them exhausted or other things beyond their control, but other people psych themselves out. Don't get too nervous - you'll do fine. Get a good nights sleep before the exam. It's only a test, and one you can retake if you are unlucky enough to miss it. But relax. And after you are done, forget about it for awhile. I was sure I failed and fretted away for months, but I passed.


----------

